# When Dosia Met Tiva (super heavy pic)



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So as you guys know Trevor and Sarah came down for the weekend and brought Tiva. Dosia and Tiva hit it off quickly and got along great. They were like two pups from the same litter playing together it was cute. I have a zillion pics so lets start from the beginning.

Tiva meeting her new mommy









Giving kisses


















Playing like silly puppies










































Dosia gettin some love from Trevor and Sarah

























Sarah and my son with Mrs Burgundy









Then we went out to the dam to let them play in the water
Dosia say's come on it's this way









Tiva said your crazy I'm not goin out there









Then we went back to my house and Trevor took her for a ride on my big board

























they had fun playing in the morning too









































Then they had to go chill so we could get some tattooing on









Trevor's new tattoo, a work in progress

















It was really sad saying goodbye but we know we will see each other again. There will be a ton more visits I'm sure 

Here's some pics of yesterday and last night
Her and dosia giving her new brother kisses









Out in the yard for some tug and flort pole

























We came back in and she was so tired









we both fell asleep









It was time for my little man to have a bath so she had to inspect first.









We came out and found her and Ryan like this









Bubba is teaching her ABC's 









They were so tired and worn out they passed out before the BBQ









She's such a good girl and I see her every day so look forward to lots of updates and pics


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice pics.. looks like they had a blast together.. looks like Trevor got into your stash.. lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

awesome pics. the pic of your son and the two dogs should be a poster for all against the breed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> nice pics.. looks like they had a blast together.. looks like Trevor got into your stash.. lol


:rofl::rofl: We all had a fun weekend. We just need them more often.


00 S/C Lightning said:


> awesome pics. the pic of your son and the two dogs should be a poster for all against the breed


 That's not my son it's my friends kid but yea I love that pic soooo cute. She loves having little human brothers. They got her a cute new bed yesterday too


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Loooooooove the pictures! She looks super happy


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Gosh it looked fun. Glad they got along great, everyone looked like they enjoyed themselves.

Gnarly tat Trev.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's great when they get along so well.


----------



## jamielvsaustin (Aug 25, 2010)

I know you didn't ask, and I'm not sure you'll care, but that prong collar is fitted improperly. It looks like a link may need to be removed for it to fit right.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice tat too .. .. if i'm up that way i need to stop through and get somethin done


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Loooooooove the pictures! She looks super happy


She is such a happy girl. She loves it here and her new family loves her very much 


BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Gosh it looked fun. Glad they got along great, everyone looked like they enjoyed themselves.
> 
> Gnarly tat Trev.


Yea we had fun. They are both sleeping together on my couch right now  
I get to baby sit her when they are at work and then they pick her up when they pick up the kids from school 
That tat is gunna look so awesome when it's done, I can't wait 


EckoMac said:


> It's great when they get along so well.


They are like best friends now 


jamielvsaustin said:


> I know you didn't ask, and I'm not sure you'll care, but that prong collar is fitted improperly. It looks like a link may need to be removed for it to fit right.


That was their older dog's prong she just had it on for the day. 
I'm going to the pet store with them on friday after they get paid and I'll help them out


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> nice tat too .. .. if i'm up that way i need to stop through and get somethin done


For sure any time your up this way send me a message. I'll give everyone else the boot if you want some ink


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

YAY! looks like yous have fun times  Mean tat Trev, did you do it KG??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes I did. For me it's not just a job it's what I love to do so I'm always tattooing my friends on the weekends  I always see something and I'll be like let me put this on you  It's fun and I always get excited about what I'm doing too  I can't wait till they come back down and visit again so we can get it all finished and maybe start some back round


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are all some great pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly  Maybe some time if your up this way and you want some ink too you can meet her. The girl and her husband that adopted Tiva have been my best friends since we were young and they are here every day. Her name is also Crystal lol.

Her husband Luke is going to be making her a drag sled and continuing the training Trevor and Sarah started with WP. They took her to their friends last nigh, she has 5 APBT's she works and shows at ADBA shows. She said Tiva was so sweet and well behaved she offered to also help train her for shows and help get them there  The want to do the dock diving up at the lake with Dosia and I so they are going to be teaching her to swim and taking the training classes for her so we can all go to shows together. 
I'm glad I get to baby sit her too cause she is such an awesome little girl. In the last 2 days being at my house during the day she has learned to "sit pretty" and "go chill" If I tell them go chill they run and jump on the blanket and lay down  She has almost gotten shake. She does it 2 outta 3 times but she'll get it down.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few pics from today  Tiva came over at 10 this morning and they are on the way home from work now so she's going home soon 

At the computer with me checking GP 









By by new older brother









Kisses from Dosia









So happy back from a skate 









My boy wasn't feeling good today he caught a head cold so Tiva was keeping him company and trying to cheer him up

















Their current condition...... 2 tired dogs lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It seems kinda strange to me, Dosia and Tiva get along so good they act as if they were raised around each other. They are so cute when they play then cuddle


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm glad she found a good home  and you all look like you had a good time  A tired puppy is a happy puppy


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome pics Krystal.I was looking forward to seeing these.Looks like she's setteling in nicely.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

whoa is that a sega genesis if so ima need you to mail that to me asap


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys. She is settling very well. She has sat at the window and cried but if we keep her active she does really good. They took her to the river yesterday and she had a bunch of fun. She isn't swimming yet but I think in time she will. She wants to go out with Dosia so bad. This weekend we are going to take her to the lake with us so we'll have a bunch of new pics and hopefully she'll go out when she sees all of us and Dosia doing it. I'll take a bunch of pics so you guys can see hows she's doing


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Better be careful. Those pics might bring down some BSL. They looked absolutely ferocious playing with each other! Oh, AND they LICKED the boy!!! Better watch out! 

Great pics!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome pics!!!
we will see you guys soon. for sure.
it had to be a short hug from tiba tiba or else i woulda cried more lol.
we cried all the way home lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> whoa is that a sega genesis if so ima need you to mail that to me asap


LMAO Yes that is a sega genesis  Ive had it since I was a kid. Mailing it to you is a no go. But if you want on we have one in the pawn shop here with like 20 games. If you seriously interested I'll go price it at the pawn shop and buy it and ship it to you  We actually put it up and played Mario 3 on the regular Nintendo for a while. Sarah and I can not be beaten. We'll take any one on were the shiz


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Uh oh!That sounds like a challenge!I have to take you up on that offer.I kick major arse with the old school Mario games.I still have a original Nintendo and a Super Nintendo


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

THIS IS AWESOME!!! i am so happy she found them, you freakin rock kg


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks like she is right at home!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dixie don't be shy you can come visit and challenge us at old school Mario any time  We'd be glad to have you come visit  We always do boy's VS girls so we'd beat some major arse if you came to town  It'b be fun for real let me know when you'd be down for a CA visit  We have an extra room and we can totally pay for you to come down a visit for a weekend  It'd be hella fun  PM me and we can work it all out if you wanna come down and get some tattooing on


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Krystal, it's so nice to see 'Tiva get to a new home because everyone opened their hearts for this pup on both sides. This whole situation is what makes this one big pit bull family!! Now, does the offer to pay to come to Cali and visit you guys apply to an Indiana boy too? I'll go even "older school" and bring my Atari and get all 80's on you LOL!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG we just talked about this/ I had an old school atari that my mom garage salled  So sad because I still have all the games but we'll share and get dome turnaments on


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> awesome pics!!!
> we will see you guys soon. for sure.
> it had to be a short hug from tiba tiba or else i woulda cried more lol.
> we cried all the way home lmao


I got all teary eyed just reading that!

Krystal, if I am ever in N Cali I am stopping by for some ink! I have been wanting to add new tats for ages and just can't decide what to get. I was thinking about getting a japanese cherry blossom on my back to tie my 3 tats together but I think that might be too "in" right now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Dixie don't be shy you can come visit and challenge us at old school Mario any time  We'd be glad to have you come visit  We always do boy's VS girls so we'd beat some major arse if you came to town  It'b be fun for real let me know when you'd be down for a CA visit  We have an extra room and we can totally pay for you to come down a visit for a weekend  It'd be hella fun  PM me and we can work it all out if you wanna come down and get some tattooing on


There are 7 smiles in this 5 sentence post!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Mega awesome pics! Both of them are beautiful!!! <3

I do love pics!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holly the 7 smiles are a welcome for you to come see us  We would totally have fun with you coming to play Mario


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

i really want a super nintendo with mario car for my g/f


grr the sega is very tempting though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Come visit any time guys we have super nintendo turnaments every weekend. Dixie and I would so smoke the boys no question  We'd make them kiss the ground before our feet  Holy you too we'll make the boys beg us for mercy


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice pics Krystal! Glad Tiva got into a good home!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tiva is doing great in her new home we just want some more Mario guys to whoop on the weekend


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I got all teary eyed just reading that!
> 
> Krystal, if I am ever in N Cali I am stopping by for some ink! I have been wanting to add new tats for ages and just can't decide what to get. I was thinking about getting a japanese cherry blossom on my back to tie my 3 tats together but I think that might be too "in" right now.


my arm feels pretty great right now. lol



kg420 said:


> Tiva is doing great in her new home we just want some more Mario guys to whoop on the weekend


they're hard core gamers. its crazy lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally have an extra room for any of my GP friends that want to stay the weekend and get tattooed  My tats are my life and if I do some one and make them happy it's worth the art I do for a weekend to make my friends feel good for a life time


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Dixie don't be shy you can come visit and challenge us at old school Mario any time  We'd be glad to have you come visit  We always do boy's VS girls so we'd beat some major arse if you came to town  It'b be fun for real let me know when you'd be down for a CA visit  We have an extra room and we can totally pay for you to come down a visit for a weekend  It'd be hella fun  PM me and we can work it all out if you wanna come down and get some tattooing on


We just may have to do this sometime!Do a boys vs girls,whip their butts,then get some ink done.I have a few tats that need touching up from when i let my husband practice on me while he was learning.


Saint Francis said:


> Krystal, it's so nice to see 'Tiva get to a new home because everyone opened their hearts for this pup on both sides. This whole situation is what makes this one big pit bull family!! Now, does the offer to pay to come to Cali and visit you guys apply to an Indiana boy too? I'll go even "older school" and bring my Atari and get all 80's on you LOL!!


HAHA!I was looking into getting an Atari off of ebay not to long ago.God I feel old!:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I miss the Atari. I gotta get one


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You know I'd be there in a heartbeat if I could Krystal!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

After looking at those pictures I had to cry for a while haha. 
I miss that little girl so much. 
It's been much to calm around here. 
We'll be down as soon as I've healed with baby Riley.

And Krystal also did an awesome job at piercing a big ol babies lip. I'll get you all those pictures and videos later tonight.



kg420 said:


> LMAO Yes that is a sega genesis  Ive had it since I was a kid. Mailing it to you is a no go. But if you want on we have one in the pawn shop here with like 20 games. If you seriously interested I'll go price it at the pawn shop and buy it and ship it to you  We actually put it up and played Mario 3 on the regular Nintendo for a while. Sarah and I can not be beaten. We'll take any one on were the shiz


Darn straight. People probably shouldn't even try to step.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO so true  Oh yea you left a pair of shoes here. There tan with white straps and flowers on the bottom.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO so true  Oh yea you left a pair of shoes here. There tan with white straps and flowers on the bottom.


I hate those shoes haha. They are my wedding shoes though so I should probably like them a little more. They're the only shoes my swollen feet could fit into.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Krystal!!!! So glad you were able to find Tiva a great home. You are bangin!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I hate those shoes haha. They are my wedding shoes though so I should probably like them a little more. They're the only shoes my swollen feet could fit into.


LMAO I put em in my closet for you so you can come get em next time 


pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pics, Krystal!!!! So glad you were able to find Tiva a great home. You are bangin!!


Thanks girl


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

ahhh i want to get a tattoo but im too chicken 

Now if Kat von d was to give me one, im pretty sure i would get a full body tat....that girl is HOTTTTTTT


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Kat is such a drama queen. Great artist but total drama queen. I think she's a little weird looking but that's just me


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO Kat is such a drama queen. Great artist but total drama queen. I think she's a little weird looking but that's just me


agree'd. i found my tatto artist lol.
Krystal and her BF do amazing work.
did we ever post up all the pics of tattoo.
what was it like 4 and half hours


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i miss my Tiba Tiba


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry  
I don't think we ever got all the pics up. I still haven't seen the video either lol.


----------

